# New to cardiology coding



## jmphipps (Apr 13, 2012)

I am fairly new to cardiology coding and want to make sure I get it right.

What codes should I bill for a nuclear stress test done in the office?  93015, 78452, then what other codes?  IV, injection, drugs?

What about done in the hospital?  93015 or 93018 then 78452-26, is that all?

Stress echo, same codes as the nuclear stress test but with 93350 instead of 78452.

Regular echo, just the 93306, 93307, or 93312?  Any other codes?  What if contrast is given?

And for the heart caths, just the cath code 93451 or 93452?

I appreciate any insights or anybody that could point me in the direction of some good articles on cardiology coding.

Thanks!


----------



## pretoriaross (Apr 14, 2012)

*Nuclear and Stress Test Coding*

Hi,

We bill stress/nuclear as stated below:

Nuclear:

Office                                      
78452                                      
93015 private insurance              
93016/93018 medicare
Drug
Cardiolite

Hospital
93018

Stress Echo's
Office                                       Hospital
93351                                       93350
                                               93018                               


Echo codes listed are the same as what we use,

Heart caths

RHC 93451
LHC 93458
L/R  93460

* there are other codes for heart caths, but these are the basic ones that we use***

I hope this helps, and if anyone uses anything different in their office please share!

Thanks!


----------



## mook9@twc.com (Apr 14, 2012)

*Bren*

the stress done in the hospital should be 93016, 93018 and 78542/26 

office stress 93015, 78452 along with nucleaur radionuclides codes J codes and A codes if both are used.


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 16, 2012)

jmphipps said:


> I am fairly new to cardiology coding and want to make sure I get it right.
> 
> What codes should I bill for a nuclear stress test done in the office?  93015, 78452, then what other codes?  IV, injection, drugs?
> 
> ...



Nuclear Stress test in office 93015/78452 with applicable drug codes
Nuclear Stress test in hospital 93018/78452.26

Stress echo is 93351 and if in hospital 93351.26 (don't bill stress testing codes with this code) You only use the 93350 if the physician didn't do all of the stress test and for whatever reason only did the 93018 or 93016 portion. There are new guidelines for the stress echos this year. Read the guidelines.

Regular echo would be 93306

For the basic heart caths, you'll basically use whichever "package" code applies. For example left heart cath is 93458 alone.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

